# General > Music >  Neon waltz

## denise

Heh Orgers, Just been told about a band from Caithness, they are called Neon Waltz but have been known under another name.................. Does anyone have any info on them........ Cheers

----------


## Caithness Gigs

They have two gigs in Caithness this weekend - at the Blackstairs in Wick on Saturday and Y-Not in Thurso on Sunday (more info: http://www.caithnessgigs.com/whats-on/), and here's a link to their latest track on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRa3ZdGEhB0.

Hope that helps!

Ally (Caithness Gigs)

----------


## Rockulus

We've just sorted this 'feature' on our website which includes video, audio, images and a humble introduction - http://www.rockulusmaximus.com/AUDIB...NEON-WALTZ.php ... Plus I reviewed their recent Wick gig for the local newspaper.

----------


## rob murray

> Heh Orgers, Just been told about a band from Caithness, they are called Neon Waltz but have been known under another name.................. Does anyone have any info on them........ Cheers


I belive they were formally called The Maydays : definitely a band to watch out for, they are signed to  http://www.ignition.co.uk/management.php who manage, amongst others, Noel Gallaghers High Fling Birds, a huge achievement in itself, they are a great band and by all accounts they now have the muscle and clout behind them and could go all the way !

----------


## rob murray

Was informed that the band were played on Radio 1 last week, also causing real interest in England / London music circles, pity that the scottish music media / media havent picked up on the band yet, maybe its because bearded geezers in folky outfits and Biffo clones are in vogue in West of Scotland. Heard they are playing in London quite soon, so hope it goes well.

----------


## rob murray

Read this Neon Waltz are in the NME !!

----------


## denise

Heh orgers. thanks for the replies............. Densie

----------


## Fulmar

Brilliant Neon Waltz! One of the 50 New Bands for 2015 in this week's NME and a double page feature. Well done to the Waltzers! :Smile:

----------


## Fulmar

Not Surprised the Wick Gig is a sell out! Can't wait for the Thurso one and got our tickets, thankfully.

----------


## Fulmar

Have a great London gig, guys! Sounds like Stockton was a good one and grand to read you are 'buzzin'!

----------


## Fulmar

Neon Waltz, Harpers Bar, 19/12/2015. Amazing!

----------


## Fulmar

Neon Waltz, new single and video, Dreamers.

----------


## Bobbyian

thats the best band Ive heard for ages and their *Neon Waltz - Heavy Heartless (Stroma School House Session) was fantastic keep it up*

----------


## Tenecious G

Hi,
Neon Waltz are headlining the 'Sounds of the Summer' event in Wick (Assembly Rooms) Sat 19th August.  I believe there are still tickets available at the McAllans and Meiklejohns shops in Wick.

If you like the band, or enjoy live music why not get a ticket or two.

P.S. No connection (real or imagined) with the people putting on this event

----------


## Fulmar

'Strange Hymns' out today. YES!!!

----------


## stumpy

Bought my copy in Edinburgh on the 18th, very impressed!

----------

